# New



## MarkB (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome aboard Tim , best of luck with the swarm catching it is that time of year, went after one Friday but they left before I got there , so keep a look out .


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tim!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This is good site to learn about bees and beekeeping. Check out the 'How to Start Beekeeping' sub-forum. It has some 'static' threads on beekeeping topics which contain a lot of good info.

I also encourage you to get involved with a local club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and connect with nearby beekeepers. There are a number of clubs in and around Indy:
http://www.indianabeekeeper.com/local_associations

Lastly, consider coming to Purdue for the State Association's summer field day. This is my favorite meeting of the year since it offers the opportunity to get into the bee-yards and see actual colonies and not just powerpoint slides!
http://www.indianabeekeeper.com/


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------

